# Drilling blanks for closed end pens



## dow (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm trying to wrap my mind around something that I read in another thread.  Basically what Jim said he did was to drill out the blank to the full diameter of the tube and then to drill with a smaller diameter bit (7mm in this case) to accommodate the length of the converter or rollerball refill (2.78" in this example).

So here's my question.  Is it better to:


drill the large hole first and then continue with the smaller hole, or
drill the smaller hole to the full depth of 2.78" and then chase the hole with the larger bit, treating the smaller hole as a pilot hole?
It seems to me that the second option would be a better one, but if I'm wrong, I'd surely like to know before I go destroying any blanks.

Thanks,
Dow


----------



## Whaler (Feb 2, 2011)

I drill my closed end pens all the way the tube diameter and then put a drop of CA on the spring when I insert it. Works for me and saves time.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 2, 2011)

Either way will work.Just don't move the blank between drilling the two holes. I like to drill the large hole first, like Jim mentioned then fine tune the total length with the smaller hole.

I would still do some judicious measuring because the different rollerball kits may have different length front section lengths which will change the total length of the drilled hole. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don



dow said:


> I'm trying to wrap my mind around something that I read in another thread.  Basically what Jim said he did was to drill out the blank to the full diameter of the tube and then to drill with a smaller diameter bit (7mm in this case) to accommodate the length of the converter or rollerball refill (2.78" in this example).
> 
> So here's my question.  Is it better to:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 2, 2011)

Ditto what Don mentioned.  

Also, I do all my drilling on the lathe, I do have two Jacob's chucks, so I put the 7mm in my second one and just swap it out with the kit size drill.  

I also use a black Sharpie to mark the depth on the drill bit, so 2 7/8"  on the 7 MM and what ever shorter tube depth you want on the full size drill.


----------



## dow (Feb 3, 2011)

I do all of my drilling on the lathe as well, Jim.  My only concern with drilling the big hole first was the possibility of the smaller bit wandering.  I figured that if the smaller hole was drilled first, then the larger hole would chase it, and minimise the chance of the holes being out of true with each other.

From what you and Don said, though, I guess that it probably doesn't make a difference.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 4, 2011)

I've often wondered the same thing, actually.  Not sure there is a "RIGHT" answer though.  Both ways will work, most of the time.  I usually drill the larger hole first now, on the general assumption that a larger drill bit is more rigid and less likely to wander over the length of the hole than a smaller one, but I've never done any quantitative testing to see if that's right.  I use a #1 bit for the smaller hole so that I can thread it onto the end of the mandrel to turn the end.  I'll open it up later if necessary to put in a spring or whatever.


----------

